
10 startups where everyone wants to work - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/on-leadership/wp/2014/10/01/10-startups-where-everyone-wants-to-work/
======
kallesverige
Very subjective topic and surely interesting list of startups. But no gaming
companies included?!

------
melling
What's going on with Leap Motion? They had a lot of buzz but their product
gets mediocre reviews. It's such a great idea. I'd love to use a handful of
gestures on a daily basis.

~~~
leapmotion_kate
Hi,

Kate from Leap Motion here. Thanks for your interest! Wanted to flag a couple
of our recent developments to you.

Most recently, we've been working on a series of developments specifically for
VR, opening up our raw image API and beginning to optimize top-down tracking
so that devs can begin experimenting with Leap Motion as a VR input tool in a
bigger way: Get the full scoop here: [http://blog.leapmotion.com/leap-motion-
sets-a-course-for-vr/](http://blog.leapmotion.com/leap-motion-sets-a-course-
for-vr/)

Also, our v2 software is available for download on our Developer Portal:
[https://developer.leapmotion.com/](https://developer.leapmotion.com/). If you
have a device, I'd encourage you to give a spin. Would love to hear your
thoughts.

